# Bloodthirster Kit sighted



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Captain Citadel on the Bols Lounge said:


> The Plastic Bloodthirster is real.
> Kit makes three models a normal bloodthirster with whip and Axe of Khorne, one wielding a monstrous two-handed axe, third has a doubleheaded axe and super long chain flail. The wings are really big - the model is almost as big as Nagash, and is extra tall. It is sculpted on top of a flickering flame. There are three different heads with different types of horns and helmets. Large armoured hooves, thigh straps, regular upper body strapps and gladiator kindof armour. Super muscular, like a super ripped world's strongest man mixed with a Khorne daemon.


I guess this means Skarbrand is dead for good according to End Times, right?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Except Skarbrand has two axes and daemons can't truly die.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Zion said:


> Except Skarbrand has two axes and daemons can't truly die.


And it doesn't look like this kit makes him. Also, to quote -



> Skarbrand leads a vast army of daemons to Naggaroth and intecepts Malekith on a trip to see his Mother, he was then killed by Malekith when their forces met and his army defeated.


Still a headscratcher that the kit doesn't make Skarbrand, but this might be an explanation as to why.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Brother Cato said:


> And it doesn't look like this kit makes him. Also, to quote -
> 
> 
> 
> Still a headscratcher that the kit doesn't make Skarbrand, but this might be an explanation as to why.


Well, I suppose they could do with Warhammer what some other fantasy settings tend to do with demons, where if the corporeal body is slain they have some kind of spirit or essence that goes back to whatever nightmare dimension it crawled out of.


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

Brother Cato said:


> I guess this means Skarbrand is dead for good according to End Times, right?


bah, I'm 75% done a longterm scarbrand conversion, worst case it will just be a shelf model 

definitely looking forward to the new bloodthirster model though.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Badknox said:


> bah, I'm 75% done a longterm scarbrand conversion, worst case it will just be a shelf model


Or...y'know...a regular old Bloodthirster :victory:



Adramalech said:


> Well, I suppose they could do with Warhammer what some other fantasy settings tend to do with demons, where if the corporeal body is slain they have some kind of spirit or essence that goes back to whatever nightmare dimension it crawled out of.


That is actually the fluff. However given there doesn't seen to be a Skarbrand option here, "removed from Codex/Army Book" is a possibility.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If I'm honest, creatures like Greater Daemons should be the equivalent of Lords of War, and I for one am not complaining if he goes. It's likely that with their being no model for him that he's now caput in 40K as well. It doesn't need a convoluted explanation either, he was kind of shit in the first place.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I already posted this in the Archaon thread


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


> I already posted this in the Archaon thread


But was it earlier? I mean I posted this first thing in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Brother Cato said:


> But was it earlier? I mean I posted this first thing in the morning :biggrin:


Yes, my post predates yours by about 5 hours.

Since this model could be used for WFB OR 40k, it does sort of deserve it's own attention. Especially considering all that buzz about the alleged Khorne suppliment. For all we know, the Bloodthirster kit could end up not being for the End Times exclusively but as part of the overall Daemons range.

anyone else hoping it makes Be'lakor?


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


> Yes, my post predates yours by about 5 hours.
> 
> Since this model could be used for WFB OR 40k, it does sort of deserve it's own attention. Especially considering all that buzz about the alleged Khorne suppliment. For all we know, the Bloodthirster kit could end up not being for the End Times exclusively but as part of the overall Daemons range.
> 
> anyone else hoping it makes Be'lakor?


To be honest, I just saw Rumor, didn't see it had a topic so I posted Discussion Thread. And considering the pacing of 9th Ed thread (and that it might be maybe slightly off topic there, not that the other threads usually somehow get derailed), well...

...In other thoughts, a Be'lakor is unlikely but it would be nice considering he's still a metal/finecast model. In personal opinion, Be'lakor really should get his own kit or be an option for the Demon Prince (or some sort of Super Demon Princes, a la the Maggoth Lords/Verminlords/Mortarchs).


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Brother Cato said:


> To be honest, I just saw Rumor, didn't see it had a topic so I posted Discussion Thread. And considering the pacing of 9th Ed thread (and that it might be maybe slightly off topic there, not that the other threads usually somehow get derailed), well...
> 
> ...In other thoughts, a Be'lakor is unlikely but it would be nice considering he's still a metal/finecast model. In personal opinion, Be'lakor really should get his own kit or be an option for the Demon Prince (or some sort of Super Demon Princes, a la the Maggoth Lords/Verminlords/Mortarchs).


Yeah, at this point, all the threads relating to 9th ed sorta overlap, so this once can remain a happy thread.

For some reason, I think Be'lakor gets some page time in the next End Times books. Or at least that's what the rumours are pointing to. It would be nice to see Be'lakor get some sort of plastic model, but if he remains finecast.... well we know what that means for him. Gotrek's axe to the cranium.

I'm looking forward to this kit.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


> Yeah, at this point, all the threads relating to 9th ed sorta overlap, so this once can remain a happy thread.
> 
> For some reason, I think Be'lakor gets some page time in the next End Times books. Or at least that's what the rumours are pointing to. It would be nice to see Be'lakor get some sort of plastic model, but if he remains finecast.... well we know what that means for him. Gotrek's axe to the cranium.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this kit.


Hopefully, it'll be him fighting Gortek & Felix. Apparently this is where that subplot is going.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Brother Cato said:


> Hopefully, it'll be him fighting Gortek & Felix. Apparently this is where that subplot is going.


Then I wonder just who this Bloodthirster is. And if he's that big, then how freaking big is the Archaon kit going to be?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I doubt Archaon's going to be a big kit - they didn't re-do Karl Franz, Malekith or Tyrion for their releases and while Karl Franz is pretty new (and large, because he has a griffon the size of a house instead of a horse), the Malekith model is absolutely fucking _awful_ and ancient, and Tyrion's certainly not getting any younger. Nah, there'll be a seperate big kit for the Archaon book; either the Bloodthirster, which would be a bit of a shame because it's unlikely they'll get two big kits and that would disprove the Van Horstmann on Baudros/Lord on Chaos Dragon kit which I _really_ want to happen if Fantasy's going to stay happening the way we hope.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn, those all sound incredibly awesome. If true, I imagine I'll buy one... but damn, they'll still suck in 40k. At least Daemons are a WHFB army, too!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> I doubt Archaon's going to be a big kit - they didn't re-do Karl Franz, Malekith or Tyrion for their releases and while Karl Franz is pretty new (and large, because he has a griffon the size of a house instead of a horse), the Malekith model is absolutely fucking _awful_ and ancient, and Tyrion's certainly not getting any younger. Nah, there'll be a seperate big kit for the Archaon book; either the Bloodthirster, which would be a bit of a shame because it's unlikely they'll get two big kits and that would disprove the Van Horstmann on Baudros/Lord on Chaos Dragon kit which I _really_ want to happen if Fantasy's going to stay happening the way we hope.


Archaon is supposed to be riding a dragon though. I thought it was going to be a Lord/Van Hortmann/Archaon triple kit?

Maybe that's going to be the Maggoth Lord/Mortarch equivilant, and the Bloodthirster will be the nagash/Glottkin equivilant


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd be surprised, as Dorghar is the Steed of the Apocalypse and, I believe, one of the things that makes Archaon the Everchosen along with the Slayer of Kings, the Armour of Morkar, the obvious Crown of Domination, the Mark of Chaos Ascendant (that might be Abaddon's one, but it's basically the same), and the Eye of Sheerian. Giving him up for a dragon would be kinda weird.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> I'd be surprised, as Dorghar is the Steed of the Apocalypse and, I believe, one of the things that makes Archaon the Everchosen along with the Slayer of Kings, the Armour of Morkar, the obvious Crown of Domination, the Mark of Chaos Ascendant (that might be Abaddon's one, but it's basically the same), and the Eye of Sheerian. Giving him up for a dragon would be kinda weird.


I'd be pretty happy with him remaining on the steed, unless... it turns into a dragon or something like that. I'm just recalling the initial rumour we heard, which called for this kit, the dragon one, and something else. 

Though, each ET release has only come with one multi-model kit, and this sounds like this is the one for ET: A


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not too familiar with Archaon's fluff, but if his horse is a daemon I suppose it could be "promoted" to a dragon or something, no?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> And if he's that big, then how freaking big is the Archaon kit going to be?


He will be on a castle pulled by 5 greater daemons


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

What I heard was that the triple kit will be Archy on a dragon, Galrauch (I still have his ANCIENT pewter model), and that VanHorstensomething that I don't recognize.

I was really hoping for a Be'Lakor out of this triple kit, but no one has mentioned a sword anywhere. Depending on the size, I may get one for a conversion if I can find a decent sword the right size. When you get into kits this big, conversions using other bits becomes VERY hard... as I'm learning as I start working on my Imperial Knight.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

My copy of Rumour Mill Weekly contains info that seems to point towards the new BloodThirster is no ordinary one but a Mega-Thirster (but not like the Forgeworld ones), and of course will be a more expensive one... Also seems to be the Chaos Equal of the Imperial Knight... Later there could be a Nurgle / Slaanesh / Tzeentch versions. As knights are about 8" tall (i think) and if he is slightly larger than the Nagash model as rumoured. then that would be comparative to an Eldar Wraithknight (9" i think). So that give you a large enough model to fit the bill.
That may also explain some of the stuff at warhamerfest where the FW guys were saying they werent allowed to talk about maybe making a Chaos Knight Conversion Kit, because Chaos might be getting its own thing soon enough.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> I'm not too familiar with Archaon's fluff, but if his horse is a daemon I suppose it could be "promoted" to a dragon or something, no?


Or the chaos gods could just kill it and give him a dragon instead, which seems like the thing they'd do, at least to my reasoning.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> Or the chaos gods could just kill it and give him a dragon instead, which seems like the thing they'd do, at least to my reasoning.


But why? Dorghar's the badass Steed of the Apocalypse, any old shit can have a dragon.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Xabre said:


> What I heard was that the triple kit will be Archy on a dragon, Galrauch (I still have his ANCIENT pewter model), and that VanHorstensomething that I don't recognize.


Egrimm van Horstmann on Baudros. I still have that original 2 headed chaos Dragon too. For when they made it, it was a sweet model. Egrimm though was always pretty lame. After I repurposed the Dragon to have a Khorne Lord I turned Egrimm into a chaos spawn. =)



mayegelt said:


> My copy of Rumour Mill Weekly contains info that seems to point towards the new BloodThirster is no ordinary one but a Mega-Thirster (but not like the Forgeworld ones), and of course will be a more expensive one... Also seems to be the Chaos Equal of the Imperial Knight... Later there could be a Nurgle / Slaanesh / Tzeentch versions. As knights are about 8" tall (i think) ...


I wonder if that's going to represent a new "class" of greater daemon or if it will be like a named character, e.g. Doombreed?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> But why? Dorghar's the badass Steed of the Apocalypse, any old shit can have a dragon.


Assuming my guess is right, that'd be a question for the team in charge of writing (derp. publishing? what the hell was I thinking?) the Archaon book.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dorghar metamorphosing into a Dragon could be ace.

I however think it's fucking badass that he's running around on a fucking pony killing literal gods.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

He has a whole Horseman of the Apocalypse theme going on, which is cool. Characters on Dragons never seemed as important as the ones on foot or horses - it's like they're not enough of an Ultimate Badass to kill everybody who dares face them without the help of a giant fire-breathing monster. Archaon doesn't need a dragon, he's going to murderate you into the ground and cast your soul into dark torment for an eternity just because he's the motherfucking Everchosen.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Dorghar metamorphosing into a Dragon could be ace.
> 
> I however think it's fucking badass that he's running around on a fucking pony killing literal gods.


On a pony you say?


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Well if you also go by the old Chaos logic of Daemons anyway. ALL daemons have no stable form in reality, but the appearance they take is based on what the person looking at it most fears or had been taught to believe is the nature of the creature they are gazing upon.
AKA if the stories of the creature hunting in the woods are of a large wolf the size of a bull, with red eyes and the tongue of a snake and a scorpion tail. That is what they will see when they find it.
So maybe that is the new perceived form of his steed. No longer are stories told of his Horse of the Apocalypse, but a Dragon of the Apocalypse. Or as someone else said, maybe it just achieved greater daemonhorsehood.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The irony when Rending Pony is comparatively underpowered and can be killed reasonably easily these days.

Jesus, that makes me feel old.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

What the hell is rending pony


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

It was a joke datasheet released for April Fool's not long after Apoc was released.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> He has a whole Horseman of the Apocalypse theme going on, which is cool. Characters on Dragons never seemed as important as the ones on foot or horses - it's like they're not enough of an Ultimate Badass to kill everybody who dares face them without the help of a giant fire-breathing monster. Archaon doesn't need a dragon, he's going to murderate you into the ground and cast your soul into dark torment for an eternity just because he's the motherfucking Everchosen.


ACTUALLY, THAT'S....

...

holy crap he's right.

Well. I think he is, anyway.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> Well if you also go by the old Chaos logic of Daemons anyway. ALL daemons have no stable form in reality, but the appearance they take is based on what the person looking at it most fears or had been taught to believe is the nature of the creature they are gazing upon.
> AKA if the stories of the creature hunting in the woods are of a large wolf the size of a bull, with red eyes and the tongue of a snake and a scorpion tail. That is what they will see when they find it.
> So maybe that is the new perceived form of his steed. No longer are stories told of his Horse of the Apocalypse, but a Dragon of the Apocalypse. Or as someone else said, maybe it just achieved greater daemonhorsehood.


I don't think that's how it works, at least in 40k fluff which I imagine would spill over as Daemons are basically the same in both systems - The Emperor's Gift goes into some detail about how fighting a Greater Daemon is fighting two battles; one physical clash of blades and blows, and one in the spiritual realm which is a battle of wills and knowledge. You have to win both to beat the Daemon - there are actually quite a lot of things that can beat a Greater Daemon fairly easily, but don't have the lore or sheer blunt willpower to defeat it in the spiritual fight or vice versa (the story in the Ogre Kingdoms book has a Tyrant that fought a Bloodthirster to a standstill for an eternity, while Lord Kroak or the Everqueen could defeat Greater Daemons without touching them at all). If this does indeed hold true for Fantasy, I don't think it's possible to win a physical fight with something that doesn't have a definable physical form.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Well the knowledge I presented comes technically from both the old Libre Chaotica books. Also stories from 40k like Ahriman or Talon of Horus.
Basically they always have a form in the physical world. But it is kinda in flux based on who is looking at it. So much like Ork guns in 40k, they work only because they believe they do. For Daemons it is as you said the battle of wills as well as physical attacks. So if you believe you are strong enough to hurt it, you can. BUT many people don't have the supreme faith needed in whatever higher power they believe in, to such an extent, that they can beat their own fears.
The only exception to this from old books was I think the old Chaos Dwarf lore, and in 40k of course there are many exceptions. Most of them are in the form of Daemon Engines, as they are bound to an object.
THOUGH most daemons do have a generic form that they are mostly known to appear as. So for the vast majority of people who are not in ignorance of the warp or daemons, they will have some form of religious description of what the denizens of evil look like.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

mayegelt said:


> Well the knowledge I presented comes technically from both the old Libre Chaotica books. Also stories from 40k like Ahriman or Talon of Horus.
> Basically they always have a form in the physical world. But it is kinda in flux based on who is looking at it. So much like Ork guns in 40k, they work only because they believe they do. For Daemons it is as you said the battle of wills as well as physical attacks. So if you believe you are strong enough to hurt it, you can. BUT many people don't have the supreme faith needed in whatever higher power they believe in, to such an extent, that they can beat their own fears.
> The only exception to this from old books was I think the old Chaos Dwarf lore, and in 40k of course there are many exceptions. Most of them are in the form of Daemon Engines, as they are bound to an object.
> THOUGH most daemons do have a generic form that they are mostly known to appear as. So for the vast majority of people who are not in ignorance of the warp or daemons, they will have some form of religious description of what the denizens of evil look like.


This idea of daemons is pretty much now per-rata for most people who need an original idea. Daemons who have no form, simply taking the form of what the viewer thinks is scary.

Much has advanced from then on.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Well as said both old and new books have this as a basic idea. Though the majority as said have some form of base form that is generally the one the majority see.
Though of course in most cases of the books they are told by a story teller of the imperium or empire or whatever, and as such they are in the know and prescribe to the standard template for the daemons that their governing body tells them they look like.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

But Slaanesh's whole schtick is that he appears in the form you find most attractive - if shapeshifting according to the viewer is something common to all Daemons, what's special about Slaanesh?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> But Slaanesh's whole schtick is that he appears in the form you find most attractive - if shapeshifting according to the viewer is something common to all Daemons, what's special about Slaanesh?


Slaanesh becomes attractive, the others become horrifying


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Slaanesh doesn't become attractive while the others become more horrifying. It becomes attractive DESPITE becoming more horrifying. It warps your sensations so that you find "unnatural" things attractive - whether it's Crab Claws, or having the nipples of an animal.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Slaanesh doesn't become attractive while the others become more horrifying. It becomes attractive DESPITE becoming more horrifying. It warps your sensations so that you find "unnatural" things attractive - whether it's Crab Claws, or having the nipples of an animal.


Not seeing a problem here.... :crazy:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Not seeing a problem here.... :crazy:


Bipedal anteaters with many boobs. What's not to like?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

venomlust said:


> Bipedal anteaters with many boobs. What's not to like?


Sounds like Slaanesh's transit system.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Each of the gods as said has its own little twist on the appearances of the daemons. 
Khorne normally goes for the big and spikey and dripping with blood, and tend to be in gladiatorial armour.
Nurgle normally goes for the bloated and rotting and dripping with pus.
Slaanesh normally goes for the slim and attractive, though normally in BDSM gear and seems to like claws and talons.
Tzeentch is the weirdest one of the lot as they are normally either Crows, Ravens or other birds. But also have the ability to mirror you or people you know and in general tend to just change continually or try to keep their form hidden, or only showing brief glimpses of part of their current form.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

venomlust said:


> Bipedal anteaters with many boobs. What's not to like?





Kreuger said:


> Sounds like Slaanesh's transit system.


They're like buses around here. Everybody rides them. :crazy:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

New Bloodthirster is spotted!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

New khorne warriors in the bottom right?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Bloooooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Dakka:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zion said:


> From Dakka:


OMFG this thing is incredible. It's too bad there won't be 40k rules for it. Maybe one day I'll have the cash to buy one for display purposes or use as the Lord of War from IA:XIII, but I think I'll stick to using the old school guy so I can actually block LoS.

But man this thing is incredible. First end times miniature that I'm losing my shit over. So good. Can't wait to see the other variants.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

venomlust said:


> It's too bad there won't be 40k rules for it.


As far as I know it's a Bloodthirster. We have the rules for that one :good:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

It's about time we saw some of the greater daemons and this boy looks pretty damned impressive!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> As far as I know it's a Bloodthirster. We have the rules for that one :good:


Haha er, yeah you're right. I mean nothin' special or new.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Nordicus said:


> As far as I know it's a Bloodthirster. We have the rules for that one :good:


Even if this kit is to represent specific Bloodthirsters, I don't see the harm in having this replace your old, outdated cow demons from time immemorial.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Brother Cato said:


> Even if this kit is to represent specific Bloodthirsters, I don't see the harm in having this replace your old, outdated cow demons from time immemorial.


Perhaps it sounds petty or whatnot, but blocking line of sight is one of few methods we have to keep a Bloodthirster alive before it gets the charge. Perhaps it's a small price to pay for using such an amazing model, but it would also be lame to have this badass giant only be T6 and die to small-arms fire before it gets to do anything.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

venomlust said:


> Perhaps it sounds petty or whatnot, but blocking line of sight is one of few methods we have to keep a Bloodthirster alive before it gets the charge. Perhaps it's a small price to pay for using such an amazing model, but it would also be lame to have this badass giant only be T6 and die to small-arms fire before it gets to do anything.


I'm not 100% clued in on Fantasy, but doesn't every giant monster in Fantasy have this drawback?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Everything except Malekith the Eternity King


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Brother Cato said:


> I'm not 100% clued in on Fantasy, but doesn't every giant monster in Fantasy have this drawback?


Because shooting in Fantasy isn't as powerful. Plus generally the only good way to deal with big monsters like that with shooting is Cannons since they can do multiple wounds and don't roll to hit like other weapons do.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ha. That thing is _huge_!

Maybe GW will reinstate the Bloodthirster stat-line from 2nd edition . . . Where basically everything was 10 out of 10.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Perhaps it sounds petty or whatnot, but blocking line of sight is one of few methods we have to keep a Bloodthirster alive before it gets the charge. Perhaps it's a small price to pay for using such an amazing model, but it would also be lame to have this badass giant only be T6 and die to small-arms fire before it gets to do anything.


You could adapt the model so it's on it's hands and knees crawling, it'd look pretty damned stupid, 
but you could :grin:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Zion said:


> Because shooting in Fantasy isn't as powerful. Plus generally the only good way to deal with big monsters like that with shooting is Cannons since they can do multiple wounds and don't roll to hit like other weapons do.


I believe the dwarfs want a stern word with you. Your have to speak up though, it's hard for them to hear you over the sound of there 12 cannons.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> I believe the dwarfs want a stern word with you. Your have to speak up though, it's hard for them to hear you over the sound of there 12 cannons.


I just said cannon shooting isn't the same thing as normal shooting.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I meant in 40k. Fantasy's a whole different ball o' wax.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> I meant in 40k. Fantasy's a whole different ball o' wax.


I know you were, I was responding to someone asking about why Fantasy doesn't have the same general teeth to it.

That said, Bloodthirsters tend to be some of the harder daemons to wound and kill. Not impossible, just more durable.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

venomlust said:


> I meant in 40k. Fantasy's a whole different ball o' wax.





Zion said:


> I know you were, I was responding to someone asking about why Fantasy doesn't have the same general teeth to it.
> 
> That said, Bloodthirsters tend to be some of the harder daemons to wound and kill. Not impossible, just more durable.


By the virtue of being FMC's, yes they are. On the other hand, since 6th and 7th Edition favour high strength low AP weapons, well...

...Oh, and glad to see we're just referred to as "someone" :biggrin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Brother Cato said:


> By the virtue of being FMC's, yes they are. On the other hand, since 6th and 7th Edition favour high strength low AP weapons, well...
> 
> ...Oh, and glad to see we're just referred to as "someone" :biggrin:


Sorry for being on a completely different page than your post when replying to it and thus not immediately remembering who said it at that moment at time. :grin:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Zion said:


> I just said cannon shooting isn't the same thing as normal shooting.


sorry i missed that, my brain just bleeped out and I only registered half of what you typed, my bad. I'm sorry


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't give a shit what anyone says that thing is Deffo going in the army as my new bloodthirster ! 
I meen fantasy 40k doesn't matter it's amazing


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Images of the other two variants from BoLS with fucking black bars over the image... I'm sure tomorrow they'll miraculously have leaked pictures without the black bars:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Black bars are theorized to be something to allow them to test print layouts without risking leaks revealing too much (something that makes a lot of sense actually).


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Well at any rate, I guess we can safely say that yes, these are character Bloodthirsters and yes, this is your Maggoth Lord/Mortarch/Verminlord equivalent for Archeon.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

This was on Facebook. Looks like it's more than just a new Bloodthirster being released.

This fb page seems to have lots of new pictures:-
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Geeky-Garage/319842468215845


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

SonofVulkan said:


> This was on Facebook. Looks like it's more than just a new Bloodthirster being released.
> 
> This fb page seems to have lots of new pictures:-
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Geeky-Garage/319842468215845
> ...


See the 9th Edition Fantasy thread. *ENTIRE PAGES OF ARCHEON GOT LEAKED* :biggrin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

It's one Bloodthirster kit that makes 3 different Bloodthirsters.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder what that black bar is blocking out. Something in it's hands obviously, but does revealing what weapon it's carrying give away that much? I'm not familiar with Bloodthirsters, so would the weapon it's holding give away what the kit makes?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> I wonder what that black bar is blocking out. Something in it's hands obviously, but does revealing what weapon it's carrying give away that much? I'm not familiar with Bloodthirsters, so would the weapon it's holding give away what the kit makes?


Axe and whip, you can see them in the Archaon thread.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Time to get this ramped up:










And this:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

This is shaping up to look like a very cool White Dwarf issue. I think I'll actually drive across town and buy it.

Tons of Khorne-themed stuff, and some awesome-looking painting guides for the bloodthirster's armor, skin, and flames on the base.

And, if I ever do buy one, it'll have to rules so I can run one using my Daemons in WFB.

I fucking love the blood god.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

venomlust said:


> This is shaping up to look like a very cool White Dwarf issue. I think I'll actually drive across town and buy it.
> 
> Tons of Khorne-themed stuff, and some awesome-looking painting guides for the bloodthirster's armor, skin, and flames on the base.
> 
> ...


*KHORNE CARES NOT FOR YOU LOVE, ONLY BLOOD!* (And Wallet)

*BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! DOSH FOR THE DOSH THRONE!*


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

There more info in the archaon thread.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Brother Cato said:


> *KHORNE CARES NOT FOR YOU LOVE, ONLY BLOOD!* (And Wallet)
> 
> *BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! DOSH FOR THE DOSH THRONE!*


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Hey, I'll give him all the blood and skulls he can handle, but my money is another story.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

venomlust said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Hey, I'll give him all the blood and skulls he can handle, but my money is another story.


Yeah, but the Dosh is so you can afford shiny new Bloodthirsters :3


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Brother Cato said:


> Yeah, but the Dosh is so you can afford shiny new Bloodthirsters :3


I'll probably end up buying one for my birthday (March 13), but I'm still FOOLISHLY holding out for the possibility of the Khorne supplement, which I'm 99% sure isn't coming (based on gut feeling and lack of solid rumors).

Once it becomes clear that the supplement really isn't happening, I'll probably buy the big bastard from a friend's shop at 20% off and toss in an arm/possibly a leg to make up for the lack of cash.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

venomlust said:


> I'll probably end up buying one for my birthday (March 13), but I'm still FOOLISHLY holding out for the possibility of the Khorne supplement, which I'm 99% sure isn't coming (based on gut feeling and lack of solid rumors).
> 
> Once it becomes clear that the supplement really isn't happening, I'll probably buy the big bastard from a friend's shop at 20% off and toss in an arm/possibly a leg to make up for the lack of cash.


Yeah, I got doubts that a Khorne supplement is coming. Same with the other "Book of X" Rumors. They're more likely to release Sisters first.

Now if only my FLGS did 30% off all GW Products as a permanent thing rather than that week's orders.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Brother Cato said:


> Yeah, I got doubts that a Khorne supplement is coming. Same with the other "Book of X" Rumors. They're more likely to release Sisters first.
> 
> Now if only my FLGS did 30% off all GW Products as a permanent thing rather than that week's orders.


Or if they could order Forge World stuff at all. I want some Blood Slaughterers, but paying full price is a no-no for me.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

venomlust said:


> Or if they could order Forge World stuff at all. I want some Blood Slaughterers, but paying full price is a no-no for me.


That too. Been looking at HH for eons, but £68 for a 20 man unit of Guardsmen can fuck right off.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

More standard quality leak photos, via Talkwargaming, from some guy named Kenny: https://twitter.com/kennylull


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Pre-order is live. And with it comes pictures:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Oops, double post.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

YOUR DOOM APPROACHES! HOLD ON TO YOUR SKULL!










http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Khorne-Bloodthirster-2014



> The Khorne Bloodthirster has 80 components and is supplied with a 60x100mm monster base *and a large oval base*.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Zion said:


> Pre-order is live. And with it comes pictures:


Quoted so people don't miss it.

Also this is from the site:


> Bloodthirsters are the mightiest of Khorne’s daemons, the fury of war given terrible form. Every one of these towering beasts is the equal of an entire mortal army.
> 
> This multi-part plastic kit allows you to make any one of three specific types of Bloodthirster: the Wrath of Khorne Bloodthirster, the Bloodthirster of Insensate Rage, or the Bloodthirster of Unfettered Fury.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Their big kits just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This thing looks freaking amazing. I'd make the Insesante Rage one


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

My fiancee's gonna buy me one for my birthday, the second I saw the video it was over. I don't care how fast he dies to bolter fire, this is the sickest kit to date. :crazy::crazy:


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

damn!

does he have new rules or the same from the current demons codex?


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

GuiltySparc said:


> damn!
> 
> does he have new rules or the same from the current demons codex?


New Rules for all three versions. Gotta wonder how that'll translate into 40K though.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

For 40k, same rules unless they release some dataslate that makes these special or something, which is hiiiiighly doubtful.

For fantasy, their rules are in today's White Dwarf.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Also remember the rules will be in the box! So 40k just got three knew models, thanks to the End Times. How weird is that? Haha


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I doubt the rules for 40k will be in the box. Maybe the statlines, but not the full rules.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

This is the first big model that came out recently that I actually like! But I don't get that íf you decide to pay so much for a single miniature, why not invest some more and buy the Forge World Bloodthirster! That's even bigger and better looking...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely disagree about better looking. Especially the axe and wings. It's also about $100 US more expensive. That's nearly 2 of these guys. Plus, you could easily run this thing as An'ggrath.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> I doubt the rules for 40k will be in the box. Maybe the statlines, but not the full rules.


Wont the rules in the box be both the 40k and fantasy rules? Never dabbled in daemons so I have no idea.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Wont the rules in the box be both the 40k and fantasy rules? Never dabbled in daemons so I have no idea.


Rules in the box are a new thing, and I've only seen statlines in the box.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> Rules in the box are a new thing, and I've only seen statlines in the box.


Maggoth Lords and Blight Kings have the full rules.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Einherjar667 said:


> Wont the rules in the box be both the 40k and fantasy rules? Never dabbled in daemons so I have no idea.


Doubt it - Daemons have two sets of rules; One for fantasy and one for 40K. Seeing as it's a End Times model, I don't think it would come with any sort of 40k rules beyond the ones in the 40k Daemons codex.

But hey, I might be wrong - I haven't bought one... yet.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

It did just strike me (I'm a little slow) that even in the 40k version on the GW store it lists the three different Bloodthirster variants. 

The most likely explanation is a simple copy and paste. I think the odds of us getting 3 new units for 40k is close to nil, but I would love to be wrong about this.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, to bring them to 40k it's a couple of small rule changes and dropping the movement stat. I don't expect much.

That said I think that they'll be pretty good additions to 40k.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

venomlust said:


> It did just strike me (I'm a little slow) that even in the 40k version on the GW store it lists the three different Bloodthirster variants.


All the daemons on the webshop does this - It's most likely just because the models themselves are set to be visible on both the 40k and fantasy variant of the shop. Same entry in the webshop, different locations. As such, it doesn't get multiple descriptions as it's the same thing


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> All the daemons on the webshop does this - It's most likely just because the models themselves are set to be visible on both the 40k and fantasy variant of the shop. Same entry in the webshop, different locations. As such, it doesn't get multiple descriptions as it's the same thing


Yeah, I was too lazy to check. Lazy on their part, too. Would have been simple to copy and paste the old Bloodthirster entry, and far less WRONG!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to get all four versions (eventually) for 40K. I had one nerdgasm when I got my copy of White Dwarf, love the Bloodthirster, I just figured out how to make a Skarbrand version, so I am a happy chappy.

This is a GW Victory.:good:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Not that we already sorta hadn't, but this can put to rest any notion that this will be used as anything other than a standard Bloodthirster in 40k:



> Don’t forget (though you’re hardly likely to) that you can use the new Bloodthirsters in Warhammer 40,000, too, using the rules presented in Codex: Chaos Daemons.


From: http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US...-Team/2015/02/25/Khorne-s-wrath-made-manifest

Doesn't mean things can't change when the "new" codex comes along, some day.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like I was wrong!


Or maybe I wasn't: From some guy on Faeit:



> I'v got the paper in hand, since I get paid to paint them for releases. All 3 stat lines are identical, and unchanged from the daemon codex. WS10, BS10, S6, T6, W5, I9, A6, LD9. 3+ save, flying monstrous creature.. No mention of any equipment. So yeah, its just for stupid people to know that they're the same in 40k, no matter the variant!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Holy crap! No fucking way!

Bravo GW.... bravo.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> Holy crap! No fucking way!
> 
> Bravo GW.... bravo.


I edited it. Seems the stats are the same... not sure why they would bother at all.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

venomlust said:


> I edited it. Seems the stats are the same... not sure why they would bother at all.


Special rules probably are different.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> Special rules probably are different.


Well, not according to "that guy who says he has the paper" but we'll see. That guy could be just a jackass of sorts.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

So wait...they're using the White Dwarf Weekly...to feed misinformation about a product?

I think Trading Standards gonna sue somebody.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Brother Cato said:


> So wait...they're using the White Dwarf Weekly...to feed misinformation about a product?
> 
> I think Trading Standards gonna sue somebody.


What do you mean?


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

venomlust said:


> What do you mean?


They already printed rules to use these three Bloodthirsters in White Dwarf Weekly. Somehow, if these were just identical to the normal Bloodthirster, I really don't think they would have done that.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Brother Cato said:


> They already printed rules to use these three Bloodthirsters in White Dwarf Weekly. Somehow, if these were just identical to the normal Bloodthirster, I really don't think they would have done that.


For 40k, the rules are identical. Apparently. There are no 40k rules for the separate variants in WD Weekly.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

venomlust said:


> For 40k, the rules are identical. Apparently. There are no 40k rules for the separate variants in WD Weekly.


Which we know. But if they are Identical in 40K...well, that sucks.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't quite follow, what information is the misinformation?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> I don't quite follow, what information is the misinformation?


I think he thought I was talking about the Fantasy version.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ooooh, I see.

If the rules are identical to Fantasy's, wouldn't they just combine the headers to say both "Warhammer" and "Warhammer 40k" and just put the one profile below. Maybe not, I dunno.

Edit: and I want one.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I never really expected the model to have new rules in 40k, as it is primarily a Fantasy release that is associated with the End Times. We just so happen to have the same model in 40k.

The way I see it, it opens up for new versions of the model in the next codex and possibly named characters as you can build it in different versions.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> The way I see it, it opens up for new versions of the model in the next codex and possibly named characters as you can build it in different versions.


Or just a way to run 3 of the bligters in an Appoc Game!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

From a commenter at Faeit, originally from Liber Daemonica:










Not quite big enough to stand in as An'ggrath, IMO. Without the flames he won't be impossible to block LOS.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

venomlust said:


> From a commenter at Faeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, hes fething huge, im so tempted its untrue, im currently dieting and really could use a distraction of an evening to avoid snacking!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Oops, somehow double posted.

Good luck on the dieting, I'm doing the same thing. I've been buying heads of lettuce and just devouring half at a time to fill my belly when I have the urge to snack. Not as satisfying as a dead animal, that's for sure.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

venomlust said:


> From a commenter at Faeit, originally from Liber Daemonica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, he looks about the same size...just the GW one is a lot thinner. Like "For goodness sakes, eat a Burger!" levels of thinner.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

No he's quite a bit smaller than An'Ggrath, he just looks bigger due to the way he is posed. Still, I wouldn't mind letting my opponent field him as An'Ggrath.


----------

